# First politics--now oral sex??



## Les Toil (May 5, 2009)

OK, so good political debates on Dimensions have gone by way of the dinosaur--but what happened to my thread/poll about oral sex ("Calling All Rug-Munchers")?? Did Tipper Gore become the moderator in the FA Forum??


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 5, 2009)

Humm...you would think it would get moved instead of just being deleted totally. There are similar and worse things on the Fat Sexuality board.

Maybe it was the title? 

The world may never know.


----------



## Teleute (May 5, 2009)

I was just wondering where that thread had gone - I thought I was just being a dork and looking in the wrong forum or something. Sadness!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 5, 2009)

It does indeed seem to be gone. A shame... I found some of it interesting to read. 

Note to Management: If there's some grand plan about re-working this place into something.... else, could we be clued in? Instead of just having posts, threads and entire forums yanked out with no initial explanation? Just a simple "here's what we're doing", or, "you'll see some changes, don't panic - we have a plan"... so people don't have to look for stuff that's purposely removed. Seems like the courteous thing to do, no?

I believe that's a fair request. If it's not, I'm sure I'll hear about it.

Or maybe not.


----------



## wrench13 (May 5, 2009)

Censorship like that drives the thinking *adults* to other sites. 

Maybe a list of OK topics? 

Farting - OK
Sex - only some kinds?
Imobility - well we know where that one always winds up.

etc etc.....


----------



## James (May 5, 2009)

I was in NYC this weekend and didn't really have much opportunity to read the thread on oral sex. The other forum mod was also on vacation. By the time that either of us were able to devote attention to it, the thread was already well developed. 

Basically the thread was in the wrong place. If it should have been started anywhere, it would have been in the fat sexuality forum. Oral sex is not really a topic that is FA-centric, or one that necessarily builds community between FAs. As such, the webmaster deleted the thread in accordance with the forum rules (posted below) 

For any that need guidance on the list of some relevant topic types, please look at the forum sticky. 



> *Forum Rules*
> 
> We don't have a lot of "rules" as such - just a guiding principle: this forum is intended to be *serious and civil*, dedicated to helping one another with real life issues. To that end we expect that language be respectful and never directed in a negative fashion at others. For clarification, the abstract discussion of personal views on fat sexuality/fat sex is fine (where contextually appropriate). *However, unnecessarily lewd, distasteful or crude material is liable to be removed by mods*.
> 
> We do try to keep our focus. Personal fantasy and practice issues have other forums within the Dimensions community, as do those dealing with gender, clothing, food, personal opinion,. etc. For that reason we request that discussion of those areas be conducted there.


----------

